# Suppliers in Europe



## Sofiepie (Dec 21, 2020)

I started soap making not so long ago and got most of my products(FO’s and pigments) from the website youwish.com They were the only site i found that sold Brambleberry and Nurtures Garden. They had very fast delivery and good service.

The thing is that they are closing this month after being Europe’s biggest soap supplier for the last 15 years. They do have an amazing sale right now(25%off everything thats still in stock) but I haven’t found alot of other good suppliers for replacement.
The only site i can find is soapqueen which looks good.
Does anyone have any experience with their products? Or does anyone know a nice shop in Europe? Thanks!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 21, 2020)

Sofiepie said:


> The thing is that they are closing this month after being Europe’s biggest soap supplier for the last 15 years.


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that!  


Sofiepie said:


> The only site i can find is soapqueen which looks good. Does anyone have any experience with their products?


I'm wondering if that's "*Soap Queen*" Anne Marie from Bramble Berry? If so, it's a very popular source here for supplies and recipes.


----------



## Piero (Jan 3, 2021)

Sofiepie said:


> Does anyone have any experience with their products? Or does anyone know a nice shop in Europe? Thanks!


We bought quite a lot of stuff from them: Ethically Sourced Natural Oils and Ingredients | Naissance. Absolutely reliable and good service. We ordered around 1200 euro of material.
I am looking for a new EU provider since they are based in the UK and now it will become harder to import things here  

Hope it helps


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 3, 2021)

Check with Lisa at "I Dream In Soap" and Karen at "EdensSecret1", both UK soap makers on YouTube.  Both are open where they get a lot of their ingredients, supplies and equipment from.  Sometimes it is mentioned in their videos, sometimes it's listed in the Description of the video.


----------



## Sofiepie (Jan 3, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that!
> 
> I'm wondering if that's "*Soap Queen*" Anne Marie from Bramble Berry? If so, it's a very popular source here for supplies and recipes.


Thanks for the reply! Unfortunatly it isnt Anne Marie’s. I find it very hard to find Brambleberry in the EU which sucks. I got my hands on some of their FO’s through youwish and don’t think i can ever come back from her products ever again they are so so good.


----------



## Piero (Jan 12, 2021)

With all the European soap making lovers and fans we cannot find other suppliers from the community?


----------



## Orla (Feb 27, 2021)

Piero said:


> With all the European soap making lovers and fans we cannot find other suppliers from the community?


Yes, we can! LONG ANSWER (sorry, just saw this post)
For fragrances: eulenhof seife (my favourite) in Germany sells Nature's Garden, some Brambleberry, Aztec and some others. I find their prices very reasonable. They also have a great range of Umakeitup micas. I think they are right now struggling to keep up with demand because they were on a TV show, but they are great. You just have to message them or call them. 
Behawe also have fragrance oils. Icky site but if you battle on, you will find fragrances. 
Avantgardecosmetics in the Netherlands looks very interesting but it seems to be a one-man operation (!!!), plus that man is in hospital at the moment. Again, a strangely frustrating site, but they, correct that, he seems to have quite a good selection of Brambleberry. I haven't ordered from him, but I will as soon as he gets out of hospital - I want a Brambleberry Eulenhof doesn't do (Apple Sage). 
Nurture is the only US company I'm aware of that has really got its act together for international shipping - they go through borderguru so you pay the import duty upfront (and don't pay the stupid collection fee on top of the import duty). So it's all very transparent. I do not think they have a European dealer - except that Eulenhof seife now has Trial by Fire and I understand that they are going to have more Nurture stuff in the future. 
For oils/butters: The Soapery in the UK still beats the pants off any other supplier I'm aware of - with the exception of Naissance. Naissance has set up their base in Europe so even though the products come from the UK (!!) there's no import duty (!! )I don't quite understand, but that's experience talking). The Soapery at the moment is only shipping 5kg to Europe, but they are working on getting things back to normal. You would want to compare with Naissance - sometimes one, sometimes the other is cheaper.  
There are a couple of French sites - terre de bougies and la folie des senteurs. I find them a bit expensive. Mankse (German again I think) has a very good reputation for fragrance oils. In Belgium there's Aromateasy (for smaller orders I think). 
I actually always found Youwish crazily expensive - you'll be happy when you see the FO prices of Eulenhof. Nature's Garden they have quite a lot of. Well that's it. I'm curious to see if someone comes in with more info...

oh, I have to add parfums d'ugo (France), very popular also with soapmakers...


----------



## Piero (Mar 4, 2021)

Orla said:


> Yes, we can! LONG ANSWER (sorry, just saw this post)
> For fragrances: eulenhof seife (my favourite) in Germany sells Nature's Garden, some Brambleberry, Aztec and some others. I find their prices very reasonable. They also have a great range of Umakeitup micas. I think they are right now struggling to keep up with demand because they were on a TV show, but they are great. You just have to message them or call them.
> Behawe also have fragrance oils. Icky site but if you battle on, you will find fragrances.
> Avantgardecosmetics in the Netherlands looks very interesting but it seems to be a one-man operation (!!!), plus that man is in hospital at the moment. Again, a strangely frustrating site, but they, correct that, he seems to have quite a good selection of Brambleberry. I haven't ordered from him, but I will as soon as he gets out of hospital - I want a Brambleberry Eulenhof doesn't do (Apple Sage).
> ...


Oh wow, that is a lot of good names. I checked them out and there are quite some good leads, thank you very much  

I was able to find an Italian one as well, they say they have an English website as well but haven't checked it out (I understand italian  )
Here it is.


----------

